# The feelings & beauty of self confidence



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a random post but it is my true feelings. I don't post often as I tend to be a lukrer, but the fact is I am feeling so great right now that all else's opinion's are what they are, opinions. Don't get me wrong as you all are a great bunch of people and provide me w/ comfort when I need it and one of my goals is to be efficient enough in time to do the same for you all. The way I feel right now is unexplainable and, it is amazing, and is the way I want to live my life. I am working on it gradually but it will take time. All I see right now is the positive, and I accept and override any negative, and move on. To accomplish this in our normal daily lives will do wonders. I will be there and so will you all that never die trying. This is not a triumph and does not belong there. I am just expressing my current feelings.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice post, I really need to focus on the positives in my life as well


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

That's great.


----------



## Rindy (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahhh...I'd love to feel as you do.


----------



## Autolycus (Feb 8, 2005)

I know just how you feel. I'm really happy in life too. I may have SA and no friends, but it surprisingly doesn't get me down. My life is going how I want it to and my SA gets better and better every day. When I do something stupid or act anxious around people I don't beat myself up over it, instead I learn from it. I do get down sometimes like everyone else, but overall I'm pretty happy with life. The world may have its problems, but it can be beautiful place to live.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I have some days where I am feeling exceptionally positive but it doesn't last long. I only wish I was just positive almost 24/7. Then maybe it wouldn't seem so hard to deal with challenges.


----------



## tillcow82 (May 25, 2005)

*That's great*

It's great to read about so many people having positive feelings and seeing the world in a good way. I think it is also important to note that when we feel like we act stupid or feel anxious, we should learn from it. I think that's the only way we will ever learn to cope with feeling anxious. Also, it is good to learn about yourself, don't you think? I am feeling pretty positive myself right now. I just think that being anxious is all totally bad. If we take steps to fight it, we really can learn a lot about ourselves, what we liken dislike, what we feel and how to express ourselves. All good things, right? So it does pay off (slowly) to dig deep and see what is making you anxious.


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm really working on seeing the positive. It's coming slowly, but at least it's coming. It does seem to help, I'm not where I want to be as far as my SA, but I am a lot further than I used to be. I used to be afraid to go shopping or call to order pizza but now I have no problem calling to order pizza or go shopping. So hopefully in time I will be able to talk to new people without having an anxiety attack.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

I know it has been a while yet I thank you all who have replied. I am definately better in my life than I was before. I still struggle to obtain my greatest stuggle of passion but I do know it will happen some day. I have received my career goals for the most part but have learned that a good career is not a pathway to love as I hoped it might be. Hoped being the key word. Love is tough as I am hoping just to date but struggle to build the confidence needed. Not looking for replies, but it was cool to hear the replies on my original post. Thanx. 

Shiznit


----------

